
The $100M ‘Business Club’ Crime Gang - pnevmatico
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/08/inside-the-100m-business-club-crime-gang/
======
Tangokat
Can someone explain how they get the money out? I understand that they hack a
company, send themselves money to a bank in China... and then? Can't the
chinese just trace the money and go tell the bank to give it back? Do they use
money mules to get the money in cash, if so how do they distribute it to the
many members?

~~~
jay-saint
The article references recruiting _Money Mules._ These are typically people
hired or coerced into using cloned bank cards to withdraw cash from ATMs.

~~~
Cthulhu_
Yeah, and either those get no punishment at all - because they're considered
victims - or a light punishment. They can't link back to whoever gave them the
orders either.

------
NicoJuicy
The fascinating thing is, there's already Russian propaganda in that article's
comments - called web brigades.

They just mention that there is no conflict between Russia and Ukraine,
although Russia send unofficial armed troups to Ukrain :p, because they didn't
allowed the coupe of "obama's" administration.

The problem is, America didn't send any troops to Ukrain, Russia did:

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/russia/1165...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/russia/11656043/My-
life-as-a-pro-Putin-propagandist-in-Russias-secret-troll-factory.html)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_brigades](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_brigades)

~~~
meric
It isn't Obama's coup. It's Victoria Nuland and the Big Oil coup. Here's a
video of Victoria Nuland of the Department of State claiming U.S. has spent $5
billion since 1991 to 'build democratic institutions' in Ukraine, at around
07:30. Take note of the sponsorship flags by Chevron and ExxonMobil in the
background. Note how she uses the word 'invested'.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2y0y-JUsPTU#t=448](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2y0y-JUsPTU#t=448)

IMO that is evidence of past U.S. interference in Ukraine's political affairs.

Next time you pay for a Uber ride - remember the government has spent at least
that much for every person in the U.S. to interfere in Ukraine politics, a
country all the way up to the border of Russia.

Last time the reverse happened to the U.S, they tried to assassinate Fidel
Castro, blockaded Cuba into poverty and invaded the country with 1500 soldiers
and 8 B-26 bombers.

~~~
ArkyBeagle
Those "flags" just mean they sponsored whatever conference this is at. The
video nor the other stuff doesn't say which conference it is.

It's funny how the US is damned if it does and damned if it doesn't in these
cases. "Big oil" might or might not be even interested in how Ukraine/Russia
works out, beyond the usual "can we do business there?" concerns. Isn't it
simply that competitors to Russian control over Ukraine need partners offshore
for oil operations?

I know people who have had to travel to Cote Ivorie to do work, and it's an
uncomfortable thing to have to do. They have a number that can call if they
need to be evacuated. Not that this has been executed, but it has come up in
discussions with the customer there.

After all, we could just turn our backs and let Putin have whatever he wants.

When we look back historically at the 1953 Iran coup, that sure as heck was
oil oriented, but it was the British government ultimately that requested CIA
involvement. Nationalizing other people's oil assets has certain ... risks
associated with it. This is at very least much more subtle than that.

~~~
arca_vorago
Oh yeah, its because theyre "damned if they do damned if they dont" all right.
Like pushing a color revolution so you can coopt the powrr base is just a
"oopsie well we might as well because wed be viewed as damned anyway!" Sort of
thing. Does HN really buy this obvious shill propaganda?

~~~
ArkyBeagle
I don't buy "shill propaganda" because I watch a couple of metric tons of
CSPAN every year. The big companies just sponsor these things blindly. It's
all rather bland. They do it sort of blindly - and it's not exactly
Riefenstahl. It's very grey-corporate boring.

I just meant "damned if you do; damned of you don't" to bring up the odd
position Americans find themselves in four generations against the natural
grain of American isolationism. The infamous American provincialism is well-
won.

